# Ruido de fondo en preamplificador



## DeViLmOnO (Feb 7, 2009)

que onda este es mi primer post espero me puedan ayudar, hace como 1 mes decidi hacer un amplificador casero, el cual me funciono muy bien sin ruido de fondo y buena potencia, ahora decidi hacer un preamplificador para poder conectar una guitarra el problema es que cuando conecte el pre al amplificador aparecio un molesto ruido de fondo quisiera me puedan sugerir alguna forma de eliminarlo cambiando algun componente del circuito o agregando algo. hay le sdejo el diagrama del pre y del amplli que hice, ojala me puedan ayudar.  

amplificador
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_c_amp1.php

preamplificador
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_premic.php


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2009)

bien

de los equipos q yo he hecho la verdad siempre los diseño yo.

tanto el pre como la etapa de potencia.

si el equipo no requiere de pre no es necesario.

en el caso de la guitarra si, pero debes estudiar bien q preamplificador le vas a poner.

si el pre es bueno, y completo, lo que puede estar fallando es:

1) filtracion de la fuente de poder. debe estar filtrada con capacitores de 4700uF - 10uF - 100nF - 10nF para cubrir todas las frecuencias de filtrado.

2) algun integrado vino en mal estado de fabrica y hay q reemplazar.

3) cableado muy fino y sin mallas donde hay alta impedancia. los preamplificador siempre deben tener cableado mallado o blindado descargado a masa para absorber los ruidos. sobre todo donde hay altas impedancias. donde hay impedancias bajas puede usarse cable sin malla.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2009)

El ruido que escuchas ¿ Como suena ?
Alternativas:
1) Radio o televisor fuera de sintonía
2) Zumbido
3) Golpeteos 
4) Todos los anteriores


----------



## marvel (Feb 7, 2009)

Podria ser un loop de masas... Fijate este post en el que me aclararon bien como conectar las masas de cada etapa en un amplificador... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/chasis-circuitos-audio-evitar-ruidos-18203/

Suerte!


----------



## DeViLmOnO (Feb 7, 2009)

bueno pues  como es mi primer amplificador y apenas estoy entrnado en esto de la electronica pues no se a que se refieren con eso del cable de malla en donde hay mucha impedancia, me podrian decir donde poner el cable de malla, por lo que al tipo de ruido es un zumbido por ahi de los 60 o 70 hertz. 

 lo del tutorial de masas lo acabo de descargar y pues si resulta que tengo varios errores sobretodo en lo de las masas voy a leer bien el tutorial y tratare de corregir los errores. 

gracias por su pronta ayuda. espero me sirva de mucho y hay posteo despues para decirles si pude o no jeje.


----------



## marvel (Feb 7, 2009)

En la segunda pagina del post, o sea esta hay un diagramita dibujado en paint que deja bien claro como deben conectarse todas las masas.. En resto del post vas a encontrar el por qué de cada cosa, y algunas otras cosas interesantes... Te recomiendo que lo leas entero igualmente....

Suerte!


----------

